# Embedding video from Facebook



## futabachan (Jun 19, 2009)

I don't see Facebook listed as an option in the video embedding FAQ.  Is it supported?  On FB, there's a link that can supply the requisite HTML to do the embedding, but it shows up as text if pasted into a post.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 19, 2009)

I'll see if I can find the bbcode to allow it.


----------

